# I married a mealie-tickling goofball



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Seriously. This is my life!

I recently purchased about 5000 mealies online & have started growing them. They are doing great & every time I walk by the bin, there are new aliens.

We've named them Mel.  

Anyway, lately, whenever hubby walks by the bin, he will stick his finger in it, wiggle it around & say "tickle, tickle!!"

He says they like it because whenever he does it, they all start moving around. I say they are just trying to get away from him.

:roll: :lol:


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Hahahahahaha!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Your stories are the best! Can I go visit you guys at your house? It must be fun over there! :lol:


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Your house sounds like such an exciting place! Always something new going on, often with a generous dollop of humor! :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

C'mon Susana! But you have to bring a hedgie with you!  

I knew when I first laid eyes on him (over 20 years ago, now :shock: ) & he was providing his own sound effects (for his OWN amusement), that I was going to marry him & life would never be boring.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Your post always bring a smile to my face  thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Haha, your husband is hilarious.  :lol:


----------



## Sarahg (Feb 18, 2010)

That is adorable! :lol: Your husband cracks me up!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Your husband sounds like a very funny man :lol:


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

:lol: :lol: That's a great story!


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

Hedgehogs everywhere agree: a tickled mealie is a tasty mealie!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

Nebular said:


> Hedgehogs everywhere agree: a tickled mealie is a tasty mealie!


DITTO!

i loooove your stories too.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: A happy mealie means a happy hedgie!

Don't encourage him! :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------

